# 2002 altima 3.5se - mossy exhaust question



## Rocknik (Nov 18, 2004)

Looking to buy a used 3.5se with the mossy exhaust on it. Does this "cat-back" system remove all cats? or is the one in the front still there. (i used to have a 200sx with a stromung catback on it, and that was the same thing) The exhaust on the 3.5se doesnt trip off the check engine light so does that mean it will pass inspection (new york) even though they are going to be using a "sniffer" at inspection places around here.. Any help would be greatly appreciated..
Thanks
-Ed


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

The Mossy exhaust replaces all cats.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Rocknik said:


> Looking to buy a used 3.5se with the mossy exhaust on it. Does this "cat-back" system remove all cats? or is the one in the front still there. (i used to have a 200sx with a stromung catback on it, and that was the same thing) The exhaust on the 3.5se doesnt trip off the check engine light so does that mean it will pass inspection (new york) even though they are going to be using a "sniffer" at inspection places around here.. Any help would be greatly appreciated..
> Thanks
> -Ed


A cat-back system doesn't replace your cat's.
The 3.5 has 3 cats, one each after the exhaust manifold and other in the bottom part. All the cat back systems connect to your last cat that is the one in the bottom.
I bought my 3.5 from Mossy Nissan with their cat back. The system doesn't make your car illegal, it's carb approve.


----------



## Rocknik (Nov 18, 2004)

Guerrero said:


> A cat-back system doesn't replace your cat's.
> The 3.5 has 3 cats, one each after the exhaust manifold and other in the bottom part. All the cat back systems connect to your last cat that is the one in the bottom.
> I bought my 3.5 from Mossy Nissan with their cat back. The system doesn't make your car illegal, it's carb approve.


Exactly what i thought.. Thanks for the help (getting the car this weekend!)


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Does anyone know what size pipping mossy uses? I wanted to know what size the pipes are from the cat back,meaning 2.5in or larger and if the pipes are the same size all the way down to the mufflers. ANyone know?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> Does anyone know what size pipping mossy uses? I wanted to know what size the pipes are from the cat back,meaning 2.5in or larger and if the pipes are the same size all the way down to the mufflers. ANyone know?


I have a 02 3.5SE 5mt with Mossy exhaust. Put it on myself about 5 or 6 months ago. I think it's 2.5 and it is the same size all the way to the mufflers. Looks great and sounds awsome :cheers: .


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Good info. I just had some muffler shop put on 2.5 inch pipes on mine and it vibrates in the cabin. I had then asked them to put a resinator on and again it still sounds loud in the cabin and vibrates when i am cruzing. I was wondering does the Mossy one vibrate a lot or is it some what quite on the inside? I have an appointment with Mossy this weekend. What does it sound like on the inside of the car? Does it hurt your ears?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> Good info. I just had some muffler shop put on 2.5 inch pipes on mine and it vibrates in the cabin. I had then asked them to put a resinator on and again it still sounds loud in the cabin and vibrates when i am cruzing. I was wondering does the Mossy one vibrate a lot or is it some what quite on the inside? I have an appointment with Mossy this weekend. What does it sound like on the inside of the car? Does it hurt your ears?


It's not what you would call a vibration. I guess there is a little but it's not very noticable. And even if you do notice it, the performance you get is well worth a little vibration. You can hear it inside the car at times, but it sounds good, it's a deep tone. Good for your ears. But for the most part it's quit unless you've got your foot to the floor. Overall I would highly recommend spending the money on it.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> And even if you do notice it, the performance you get is well worth a little vibration.


lol, thanks. I will definantly take your advise. What i have now, i dont feel any extra HP nor do i enjoy the sound. Thanks a million. I LOVE THIS FORUM :hal:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> lol, thanks. I will definantly take your advise. What i have now, i dont feel any extra HP nor do i enjoy the sound. Thanks a million. I LOVE THIS FORUM :hal:


Check Mossy website, 21 HP & 22 torque at the wheels, what more could you ask for... :thumbup:


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I did that and i spoke with a guy from Mossy here in Cali. I have an appoinment with him this weekend. I wanted to know about noise, but you told me what i needed to know. I will still take the guy up on his offer and go fro a ride in one of the sales guys Altima who has an exhaust upgrade in it (Mossy catback upgrade of course) Do you honestly feel that at the wheels? Do you have an intake as well?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> I did that and i spoke with a guy from Mossy here in Cali. I have an appoinment with him this weekend. I wanted to know about noise, but you told me what i needed to know. I will still take the guy up on his offer and go fro a ride in one of the sales guys Altima who has an exhaust upgrade in it (Mossy catback upgrade of course) Do you honestly feel that at the wheels? Do you have an intake as well?


I have a Nismo CAI and Mossy exhaust. With both of the upgrades you can really feel a difference in power. I haven't taken it to the drag strip since the exhaust upgrade, but on the street it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Done, i will be getting it this weekend. Ill let you know. Thaks for the info.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I got the exhaust and i love it. It sounds great and it doesnt even vibrate. Ill post pics when i become a CONTRIBUTOR.

Did i mention i love this site.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> I got the exhaust and i love it. It sounds great and it doesnt even vibrate. Ill post pics when i become a CONTRIBUTOR.
> 
> Did i mention i love this site.


Congrats on an excellent choice...did you install yourself or have a shop do it? I did my own, took about 1.5 hours and a little cursing of a few stubborn nuts... :cheers:


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Congrats on an excellent choice...did you install yourself or have a shop do it? I did my own, took about 1.5 hours and a little cursing of a few stubborn nuts... :cheers:


I let them do it. But when i got it home the left muffler shifted, so i got under it and made the adjustment to put it back into place. They didnt tighten it all the way. No big deal. It sounds great. I put a couple of Nismo stickers on it also. I will post pics some time this week. Thanks for te advise on the exhaust system. You were right, well worth the money. I think i am going to cry ;( is just so beautiful.


----------

